# The Inn on the Green - Denham - Dec'13



## MrDan (Jan 13, 2014)

The Inn on the Green
December 2013


Situated in Denham Green, this pub has been derelict since 2007. There was a video of this pub posted on derelictplaces back in 2008, but 
the video is no longer available, I'm gutted because it would have been interesting to see what has changed in the 5 years since then.
Despite being heavily vandalised, squatted at one time and also subject to several small fires upstairs, it still has some interesting features 
that I like to see in these derps.

The fence didn't fair well to the storms, this is the view from the road






A wonderful collapsed bench





Our beer garden is... closed?





Reclaimed





I really appreciated this when I forget my packed lunch.





Jack MrDaniels





A door frame to one of the bedrooms





The mechanisms to the dumb waiter





After shock





I really want to go back to get a better photo of this light, there's just something about it...





How much money did this take over the years?





35ml optic measures





An old weights and measures act stating 25ml measures





Kegs, at least the cellar wasn't flooded like the last one I explored.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice indeed cheers.


----------



## chazman (Jan 14, 2014)

great pics.like the old fruit machine and spotted the ambrosia custurd in that fridge


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 14, 2014)

Not a bad looking place. Nicely done.


----------



## smiler (Jan 14, 2014)

Nicely done Mr Dan, loved the pics, the one of the ivy just about to cover the side of the building was my favourite.
The lampshade is attractive and has photographic possibilities, could you shoot it in the near dark after putting a handful of chem lights in the bowl? That might work.


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 14, 2014)

i bet that fridge was a bit funky!

nice one


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks a decent little explore that


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 14, 2014)

Dam that fridge is rancid! Bet the butter would have an interesting aroma to it....... 
Great explore. Nice


----------



## MrDan (Jan 15, 2014)

There wasn't any bread left to spread it on or I would have tried it!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice one MrDan!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice photos! Gak that fridge!! I totally would have had to smell it...I kind of have a thing...the more rank a thing looks the more my brain tells me to smell it


----------

